# Started clearing at work



## CaseyForrest (Jan 31, 2017)

Time to start mining clay for this years cells. 

Nice big shagbark but it was completely rotten in the center. 







More pics as the project progresses. We have about 20 acres to clear. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## merc_man (Jan 31, 2017)

Shagbark is nice burning. Good hot wood.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 31, 2017)

Looks like the mud is gone. Even though that hickory is dozey in the centre, you should still get alot of heat and coals.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Feb 1, 2017)

I saved what was "efficient" off the hickory. The bosses don't like us spending a lot of time processing the wood, they would rather either push it in a pile and burn it, or chip it all. So its a fine line Ive got to walk in deciding what to process and what to toss in order to maintain the illusion of progress.

There was only 4" of good wood surrounding the rotten center. Lots of dead standing and downed ash that is still solid....

And the mud is still there....Just with a nice little blanket of insulation.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Feb 1, 2017)

Cells of what?


----------



## CaseyForrest (Feb 1, 2017)

Landfill. Each "cell" is between 5 and 8 acres lined with 60mil HDPE.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Feb 1, 2017)

Here's what we are starting with. First photo is a small section. Not much good wood in it. Second photo is where the fun begins. 











Small pile of shagbark. 







Sent from a field


----------



## CaseyForrest (Feb 1, 2017)

I've used the 362 with 16" bar almost exclusively. I started with the 441 with a 20" bar but forgot to tighten the bar nuts and lost both of them. First time I've ever done that. 


Sent from a field


----------



## firefighter938 (Feb 1, 2017)

There is some timber in that second picture!


----------



## CaseyForrest (Feb 2, 2017)

Yes there is. 


Sent from a field


----------



## IyaMan (Feb 2, 2017)

CaseyForrest said:


> Landfill. Each "cell" is between 5 and 8 acres lined with 60mil HDPE.



So all this land will all be full of garbage some day? Wow.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Feb 2, 2017)

IyaMan said:


> So all this land will all be full of garbage some day? Wow.



Yes. We have noticed, through the years, a decrease in volumes as recycling has become popular.... But we are still a very wasteful society. The shear volume of plastic that gets thrown away is amazing. Hard to quantify unless one sees it every day.

ETA: The available airspace beyond that stand of trees is immense. There is enough permitted land to maintain the landfill in this location, at current volumes, until roughly 2060.


----------



## NSMaple1 (Feb 2, 2017)

Am I the only one not seeing pictures?


----------



## CaseyForrest (Feb 2, 2017)

NSMaple1 said:


> Am I the only one not seeing pictures?



You're the second person to mention not being able to see images uploaded from TapaTalk


----------



## bowtechmadman (Feb 2, 2017)

I'd love some of that hickory for smoking!! Anyway to buy a truckload Casey?


----------



## CaseyForrest (Feb 2, 2017)

I'm hoping to bring a trailer load home in the coming days. You're welcome to a few sticks. 


Sent from a field


----------



## JeffHK454 (Feb 2, 2017)

I had a cut permit issued by the local landfill when they where doing a large expansion..I cut there for a couple years and it was great. Track hoe guys would bring all the best stuff up to a landing and use the thumb bucket to strip the limbs.

Everything was awesome until one of the guys I shared the permit with decided he wanted to help himself to the diesel fuel from the bulk tank rather than wood , luckily the security cameras caught him so he got to talk to the cops and not me. Needless to say the land owners didn't want to deal with this crap and they took all the gate keys back and I was out of the honey hole.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Feb 2, 2017)

Shortly after I started working for this company we had one of the managers clearing with me. He took on a tree that was more than he could handle and it tore him up pretty good. Took us a while to find him underneath it. We haven't been able to use a chainsaw on site until last year other than to cut HDPE pipe. We've gone from that, to hiring a company to come in and cut everything and process it into split firewood, to just having them process it into logs and back to using the hoe to pull the trees and me limbing and cutting stumps.

We even have to sign waivers of liability if we are going to come in and cut and load on the weekends. Time is severely limited and we are limited to 1 load per day. And we are limited to only whats already laying on the ground. We aren't allowed to drop anything...


----------



## JeffHK454 (Feb 2, 2017)

CaseyForrest said:


> Shortly after I started working for this company we had one of the managers clearing with me. He took on a tree that was more than he could handle and it tore him up pretty good. Took us a while to find him underneath it. We haven't been able to use a chainsaw on site until last year other than to cut HDPE pipe. We've gone from that, to hiring a company to come in and cut everything and process it into split firewood, to just having them process it into logs and back to using the hoe to pull the trees and me limbing and cutting stumps.
> 
> We even have to sign waivers of liability if we are going to come in and cut and load on the weekends. Time is severely limited and we are limited to 1 load per day. And we are limited to only whats already laying on the ground. We aren't allowed to drop anything...


I had to sign a liability waiver and was limited to 3pm to dark as my cutting hours on week days and wasn't aloud to drop trees or be on the deck while any equipment was moving. The access road was gated and I had a key...I could cut and remove as much as I wanted and had access to the deck from daylight to dark on Sat& Sun. 

They're doing another 100+ acre expansion at the dump now and have a logging Co. clearing everything ..it ether goes on a log truck or into the tub grinder/ incinerator. 

I drive past ever day looking at the giant piles of trees wishing I could get back in that place!


----------



## CaseyForrest (Feb 2, 2017)

Thats a shame. I do know the powers that be would rather chip or burn everything I'm cutting....


----------



## JeffHK454 (Feb 2, 2017)

CaseyForrest said:


> Thats a shame. I do know the powers that be would rather chip or burn everything I'm cutting....


Yeah..but I don't blame them, the land owners have nothing to gain and everything to loose.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Feb 3, 2017)

Progress. 







Spoils so far. 






Not a lot, but this stand has been dying off for years. There is a lot that will get burned or chipped. 


Sent from a field


----------



## NSMaple1 (Feb 3, 2017)

CaseyForrest said:


> You're the second person to mention not being able to see images uploaded from TapaTalk



Huh.

Ya, I can't see crap. Just a little broken image thingie.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Feb 3, 2017)

Not sure what to say. They are jpegs uploaded via the tapatalk app on my phone. 


Sent from a field


----------



## CaseyForrest (Feb 3, 2017)

NSMaple1 said:


> Huh.
> 
> Ya, I can't see crap. Just a little broken image thingie.



Right click on what should be the image and select "view image info" and see what it says...


----------



## NSMaple1 (Feb 3, 2017)

I made a post in another forum section about it about forum issues, will see if it gets any response.

I don't get that option when I right click. 

I do get a 'Open image in new tab' option, and when I click that I get 'This site can't provide a secure connection' and '*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com* uses an unsupported protocol.'

But I just tried it on my Samsung S7 (new gadget that I am just learning) - and I can see the pics on that.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Feb 3, 2017)

INteresting.......


----------



## unclemoustache (Feb 3, 2017)

Nice. Looks like fun. I sure hate to see so much wood go to waste, though. Hard to get it through some people's heads that burning wood for heat is one of the most environmentally friendly ways to generate heat, lower a carbon footprint, and reduce landfull waste.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Feb 6, 2017)

So I'm surveying the larger stand to see what's in here. Beech, hickory, locust, white and red oak, some aspen. Lots of high btu wood and a little gopher wood.












Sent from a field


----------



## CaseyForrest (Feb 6, 2017)

Sent from a field


----------



## panolo (Feb 6, 2017)

I'm sure it hurts sometimes when you get too see BTU's wasted. At least you get have some. I drive by 40 cord of 100" cut and stacked pine. It's been down for a couple years and is just wasting away because the land owner doesn't want anybody on his property and he was unhappy they cut it for the high lines. 

Thanks for the sharing the pictures. Cool to see!


----------



## Deleted member 116684 (Feb 6, 2017)

looks like fun. Definitely following this thread!


----------



## WoodTick007 (Feb 6, 2017)

CaseyForrest said:


> Progress.
> J
> 
> 
> ...


With the over zealous EPA I don't understand how their allowed to burn. I was working with a developer for wood on a roughly 10 acre parcel. . . he was instructed by the state/county to chip all cleared timber. He got away getting me some larger logs under the premise he was using the wood to manufacture flooring. When I was working there you could hear huge grinder/chippers eating up whole trees in the distance on other properties. On more than one occasion I caught people taking photo s of me cutting and hauling logs to my trailer. 
The state came thru and marked many trees with a metal tag and recorded species and size. He could cut one or all, but would be charged various predetermined amounts for any tree removee with a metal tag. I cut a choke cherry at his request and I asked about the tag on it. He proceeded to tell me that tree would cost him $1500 if he removed it. . .it had been stuck my lightening and was split down the side and center. I said this tree is junk and must be removed.... He said they do not care and if the tree/tag was removed it was $1500. . .what a sc


----------



## DFK (Feb 7, 2017)

Casey Forrest:
Different kind of question:
Are Landfill Gas Collections Systems installed there??? And is it used to Generate Electricity with???

David


----------



## CaseyForrest (Feb 7, 2017)

DFK said:


> Casey Forrest:
> Different kind of question:
> Are Landfill Gas Collections Systems installed there??? And is it used to Generate Electricity with???
> 
> David



Yes and yes. 

Subtitle D landfills are required to install gas collection systems. What they do with the gas is up to them but the minimum is to flare it off. We produce almost 8 megawatts from this site in addition to running a flare. The electric plant on this site is slated for expansion this year I believe as we flare more than enough cfm to power another genset. 


Sent from a field


----------



## DFK (Feb 7, 2017)

I read somewhere that Landfills (Once Capped) take 20 years to reach peak gas output.
After that they will produce gas at that level for many decades. Lots of ELE. to be made.

8 Megawatts. WOW! That is a lot.

David


----------



## sirbuildalot (Feb 7, 2017)

DFK said:


> 8 Megawatts. WOW! That is a lot.
> 
> David


 I agree. That's equivalent to 40-50 acres of solar panels


----------



## CaseyForrest (Feb 7, 2017)

DFK said:


> I read somewhere that Landfills (Once Capped) take 20 years to reach peak gas output.
> After that they will produce gas at that level for many decades. Lots of ELE. to be made.
> 
> 8 Megawatts. WOW! That is a lot.
> ...



I'm not sure the numbers are right. Possibly a guess. It also depends on how quickly a site is filled and capped. We cap in stages. Leaving the cells to settle so we can go back in and recoup some of the air space. We also haven't noticed an increase in gas quality or flow post cap. 

We do have another site here in Lansing that has been declining in flow and quality. But it is mostly C&D and contaminated soils. 


Sent from a field


----------



## CaseyForrest (Feb 7, 2017)

sirbuildalot said:


> I agree. That's equivalent to 40-50 acres of solar panels



And it produces 24/7. There are 4 16 cylinder and 3 20 cylinder CAT generators producing that power. 


Sent from a field


----------



## DFK (Feb 8, 2017)

Now... If we could just figure out how to make the plastic decompose...
No telling how much gas would cook off.

David


----------



## CaseyForrest (Feb 13, 2017)

Well, first section all done and brush mostly burned. 

Time to start on the larger section. 








Sent from a field


----------



## CaseyForrest (Feb 14, 2017)

Sent from a field


----------



## CaseyForrest (Feb 17, 2017)

Beech,white oak and hickory is going home with me tonight. 







Sent from a field


----------



## benp (Feb 17, 2017)

CaseyForrest said:


> Beech,white oak and hickory is going home with me tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks good Casey!!

I like that type of clearing.

Neighbor would go in with the hoe knocking trees over and I'll follow behind cutting the stump off and tree into my wing span length.

We could get a lot done in a day.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Feb 17, 2017)

Also getting some run time on the 661.






Sent from a field


----------



## Erik B (Feb 17, 2017)

CaseyForrest said:


> Also getting some run time on the 661.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@CaseyForrest You got to turn that saw 90 degrees to buck up that tree. Aint gonna work that way.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Feb 17, 2017)

Erik B said:


> @CaseyForrest You got to turn that saw 90 degrees to buck up that tree. Aint gonna work that way.



Im making slabwood to bundle and make millions....


----------



## Erik B (Feb 17, 2017)

CaseyForrest said:


> Im making slabwood to bundle and make millions....


Now that your explain it, makes perfect sense


----------



## CaseyForrest (Feb 17, 2017)

benp said:


> Looks good Casey!!
> 
> I like that type of clearing.
> 
> ...



Sadly, my hoe man doesn't have the sense to lay things out in an orderly fashion. He constantly wants to "help" me by holding the trees off the ground. First day we started he knocked me over trying to "help" me re-position a log. Ill get him trained but hopefully he doesn't hurt me in the process. I'm slowly weaning him off the need to be right next to me.


----------



## benp (Feb 18, 2017)

CaseyForrest said:


> Sadly, my hoe man doesn't have the sense to lay things out in an orderly fashion. He constantly wants to "help" me by holding the trees off the ground. First day we started he knocked me over trying to "help" me re-position a log. Ill get him trained but hopefully he doesn't hurt me in the process. I'm slowly weaning him off the need to be right next to me.



I hope that works out sooner than later for you. 

Kind of a bummer when you have to worry about what is going on with the saw and getting buzzed by the bucket.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Feb 18, 2017)

benp said:


> I hope that works out sooner than later for you.
> 
> Kind of a bummer when you have to worry about what is going on with the saw and getting buzzed by the bucket.



Hes a good operator, just impatient sometimes.


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Feb 18, 2017)

CaseyForrest said:


> Hes a good operator, just impatient sometimes.


Those two statements don't belong together. (Not being judgmental, just something I've learned from experience...)

Edit: One of the other threads recently brought up trades working in to close to each other, and the increase in accidents. Fallers required to be two tree lengths from another faller, but operators, or road builders working in a smaller foot print of the fallers. People crowding and pushing people in the field so more money can be made in shorter time.

Be safe Casey...


----------



## CaseyForrest (Feb 21, 2017)

Making our way to a monster oak at the end of the lane. You can see it in the center way back. 






Destruction so far. My work truck at the end of the lane the other direction. You can just see the top in the lower right corner of the picture. 

ETA: Guess its more centered than lower right. 







Sent from a field


----------



## CaseyForrest (Feb 21, 2017)

Monster oak. I bet it's all of 6' dbh.






Sent from a field


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Feb 21, 2017)

Looks warm out there. I thought Michigan had winters?

Here we have feet of snow and it's -8* this morning.


----------



## DFK (Feb 21, 2017)

You going to take that Monster home with you??????
Granger... Granger owns and runs the Landfill Gas to Electric Power Plant here in Decatur AL.

David


----------



## CaseyForrest (Feb 21, 2017)

ValleyFirewood said:


> Looks warm out there. I thought Michigan had winters?
> 
> Here we have feet of snow and it's -8* this morning.



No winter to speak of this year. It's been warm and rainy. 


Sent from a field


----------



## CaseyForrest (Feb 21, 2017)

DFK said:


> You going to take that Monster home with you??????
> Granger... Granger owns and runs the Landfill Gas to Electric Power Plant here in Decatur AL.
> 
> David



Lots of other guys want it so I'm probably just going to stick to the hickory, red oak and beech. 

Granger has plants in I think 6 states. 


Sent from a field


----------



## CaseyForrest (Feb 22, 2017)

Fire. 







Sent from a field


----------



## CaseyForrest (Feb 22, 2017)

Sent from a field


----------



## CaseyForrest (Feb 22, 2017)

Well, I finally did it. Chipper had one for sale but I just couldn't talk myself into getting rid of my 441. Until I needed more bar and the 661 was getting heavy for a 25" bar. 

CC wise for my lineup this makes more sense than the 441 anyway. 










Sent from a field


----------



## Jakers (Feb 22, 2017)

excellent saw. mine wears a 28" all the time and loves it. stock with a muffler mod its still and animal. i still keep the 36" on my 660 for big stumps but the 461 does just fine for 90% of the trees i cut. only the pesky Cottonwood trees warrant bigger CC's


----------



## CaseyForrest (Feb 23, 2017)




----------



## CaseyForrest (Feb 23, 2017)

Jakers said:


> excellent saw. mine wears a 28" all the time and loves it. stock with a muffler mod its still and animal. i still keep the 36" on my 660 for big stumps but the 461 does just fine for 90% of the trees i cut. only the pesky Cottonwood trees warrant bigger CC's



Picked up the dual port cover yesterday and asked about the high jet being turned as far out as the limiter would allow. I was told that's how the saws get sent out and then when they come back they are leaned out a bit. I like to run my new saws a little fat so he reset the limiter to give me some more adjustment. Ive almost got enough gas through it to start leaning it back out.


----------



## Jakers (Feb 23, 2017)

Limiters? Never heard of em


----------



## Jakers (Feb 23, 2017)

What's the 661 got on? 36"? 42"?
Good size oak


----------



## CaseyForrest (Feb 23, 2017)

36


----------



## benp (Feb 23, 2017)

CaseyForrest said:


> View attachment 560168
> View attachment 560169



That's just wrong.

The people that maybe get single digits subzero get 40+ oak and hedge apple.

The people that get serious double digits sub zero get 40+ punky popple.

Good score casey!! Had to be a lot of fun sawing.

ETA - Hoe knocked that over correct?


----------



## CaseyForrest (Feb 23, 2017)

benp said:


> That's just wrong.
> 
> The people that maybe get single digits subzero get 40+ oak and hedge apple.
> 
> ...



It wore me out. It actually decided to fall on our fire from yesterday, so it was a scramble to try to safely get the top cut out so we could pull as much out of the fire as possible.

I wont be taking any of the top. Its covered with turkey crap. I may take some of the trunk since no one else has the ability to cut it into manageable pieces. I figure there's about 5 cords worth just in the trunk. But Ive still got a butt load of hickory and beech to get out.... More than I have room to store without getting a visit from the local gestapo.


----------



## benp (Feb 23, 2017)

Please tell me you got some good noodling in.


----------



## benp (Feb 23, 2017)

CaseyForrest said:


> It wore me out. It actually decided to fall on our fire from yesterday, so it was a scramble to try to safely get the top cut out so we could pull as much out of the fire as possible.
> 
> I wont be taking any of the top. Its covered with turkey crap. I may take some of the trunk since no one else has the ability to cut it into manageable pieces. I figure there's about 5 cords worth just in the trunk. But Ive still got a butt load of hickory and beech to get out.... More than I have room to store without getting a visit from the local gestapo.



Guano is accelerant......just saying. 

Baby jesus dude.....nice score. 5 cords in the trunk?!?!?!?!?

I'd start making phone calls....Hi..it's casey....remember you said you owed me a favor....


----------



## CaseyForrest (Feb 23, 2017)

benp said:


> Please tell me you got some good noodling in.



No noodling onsite. My job is to turn everything into manageable size pieces. I started bucking the trunk into 20" biscuits. I can load those biscuits into my trailer and noodle them here.

My employer has given explicit instructions that chainsaw use on the clock is to be as limited as possible.


----------



## benp (Feb 23, 2017)

ETA - why was that dumped in the burn pile


CaseyForrest said:


> No noodling onsite. My job is to turn everything into manageable size pieces. I started bucking the trunk into 20" biscuits. I can load those biscuits into my trailer and noodle them here.
> 
> My employer has given explicit instructions that chainsaw use on the clock is to be as limited as possible.


 

Damn..that stinks but understood.

394/395 would of gotten you a little more cut time under a ticking watch.

Just kidding.

I hope you're able to scarf a lot of that up. It looks like a fun job to be on but probably more so if that wasnt your job.

I have a blast helping the neighbor out because it is not my job. So I don't consider it work....even if he is running my butt ragged around a 100x100x10 hole and I have the story pole. 

Still, I hope you get a bit of good wood off this site.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Feb 24, 2017)

benp said:


> ETA - why was that dumped in the burn pile



Hoe operator dug all the way around it and lined himself up to push it over close enough to the burn pile to throw the top in. Ended up rolling in the hole as it went over.


----------



## jrider (Feb 24, 2017)

CaseyForrest said:


> View attachment 560168
> View attachment 560169


With all that nice sized wood laying around, I would let that big fellow go in the burn pile. You get a lot of clean barkless pieces but man it takes time and as you said, wears you out.


----------



## 101mph (Feb 24, 2017)

That's a big ass tree!


----------



## CaseyForrest (Mar 3, 2017)

Well, this week was my rotation on the fill so I don't have an progress pics. But I've been bringing loads home most every night. Here's what I have so far. 












Sent from a field


----------



## CaseyForrest (Mar 6, 2017)

Today's haul. All but 1 log is shagbark. 







Sent from a field


----------



## WoodTick007 (Mar 6, 2017)

CaseyForrest said:


> Beech,white oak and hickory is going home with me tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You gonna give that wood to the poor and needy?


----------



## WoodTick007 (Mar 6, 2017)

CaseyForrest said:


> Well, I finally did it. Chipper had one for sale but I just couldn't talk myself into getting rid of my 441. Until I needed more bar and the 661 was getting heavy for a 25" bar.
> 
> CC wise for my lineup this makes more sense than the 441 anyway.
> 
> ...


Is that saw made in Germany? It used to state the country of origin on the recoil/fan cover plastic id plaque. That one does not indicate anything. 
I have a couple saws that were made in Brazil and raced in the Yukon at small GTG's by the womans Brazilian Bikini Wax and Chainsaw racing team. . . GypoLogger was there but too drunk to race saws or partake in the Yukon Gold bikini wax judging. . . poor guy just sat in his wheelchair dozing in and out of consciousness occasionally yelling out a PirateLogger noise. He said he accidentally drank some rubbing alcohol left there by Kitty Dukakis...
Either way....nice saw.


----------



## WoodTick007 (Mar 6, 2017)

CaseyForrest said:


> Well, this week was my rotation on the fill so I don't have an progress pics. But I've been bringing loads home most every night. Here's what I have so far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CaseyForrest (Mar 7, 2017)

WoodTick007 said:


> You gonna give that wood to the poor and needy?



Some of it has already made its way to folks that need it.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Mar 7, 2017)

WoodTick007 said:


> You.shoot many deer and turkeys in that field next to your house?



I'm not a hunter. But I do feed the wildlife. 

Our water softener discharges into our sump pit which discharges out in a low part of the yard. The deer love it. I counted, at one time, 35 deer playing and drinking where the pump discharges.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Mar 7, 2017)

I thought Michigan had pretty cold winters? Looks quite warm compared to here.

We still have another 2 months of winter here. It's -6* right now.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Mar 7, 2017)

We had a couple weeks of seasonable cold. But that's it. Warm and rain most of the winter so far with no end in sight. Broke records last weekend. 


Sent from a field


----------



## Picaso (Mar 7, 2017)

yeah throwing away things that have value like theyre worthless, especially those that take years to develop, will be deeply regretted by future generations. That goes for the trash and the trees. hope the shag and others dont go to waste. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaseyForrest (Mar 7, 2017)

Another load of shagbark followed me home. 












Sent from a field


----------



## WoodTick007 (Mar 7, 2017)

Ppl


CaseyForrest said:


> Another load of shagbark followed me home.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does the trailer drop down much when you load it with would like that? I was just looking at the clearance between the top of the tires of the bottom of the fender. My trailer good/bad/or indifferent sits like a rock unchanged with a load. I have my springs on top of the axles and not below. It gives me 3-5 inches of additional ground clearance. Nothing worse than taking a tailer offroad and having the tail end of thw trailer dragging the ground if the tires roll into a low spot. . . I realise this tryinf to bring a load of white oak down a two track. . . unloading the rounds to get the trailer unstuck was less than fun.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Mar 8, 2017)

It drops about 1" loaded to capacity.


----------



## jrider (Mar 8, 2017)

CaseyForrest said:


> Another load of shagbark followed me home.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are nice looking logs. Not too big, nice and straight. Great load!


----------



## WoodTick007 (Mar 8, 2017)

Is that new 461 Stihl made in Germany or are they making that in America?


----------



## CaseyForrest (Mar 8, 2017)

WoodTick007 said:


> Is that new 461 Stihl made in Germany or are they making that in America?



I don't know. I'll have to look at the serial number. 


Sent from a field


----------



## CaseyForrest (Mar 9, 2017)

Here's how winners start their day. 






And then move on to bucking a little white oak. 







Sent from a field


----------



## jrider (Mar 9, 2017)

CaseyForrest said:


> Here's how winners start their day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Assuming you forgot to put the bar oil cap back on before picking up your saw? Been there, done that but have managed to keep it mostly off my body.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Mar 9, 2017)

jrider said:


> Assuming you forgot to put the bar oil cap back on before picking up your saw? Been there, done that but have managed to keep it mostly off my body.



No no, I put the cap back on. It wasn't on when I went to refuel though. 


Sent from a field


----------



## Jakers (Mar 9, 2017)

Stupid flippy caps....


----------



## Marshy (Mar 9, 2017)

Casey, when you bought that trailer did you know you would be coming into all this firewood? If I were you I would start piling those logs. A tractor with a FEL would be helpful at this point I bet.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Mar 9, 2017)

Marshy said:


> Casey, when you bought that trailer did you know you would be coming into all this firewood? If I were you I would start piling those logs. A tractor with a FEL would be helpful at this point I bet.



I knew that we would be clearing all this land, but I didn't know when. The task that prompted the purchase was rebuilding my 600' driveway. 

I am already stockpiling logs. 






I've since finished the pile above and am about to finish a second and start a third. 32' or so long, 5' high by 10-14' wide. 


Sent from a field


----------



## WoodTick007 (Mar 10, 2017)

Wow. . .that is some beautiful wood. Does your SuperSplitter usually bust those big Oak rounds with one hit? My buddy text me today and has an 80-100ft red oak trunk he wants me to get asap. They only have a Case 680 so he does not.have.the.height to load a train. . . so it looks like he is going to cut them 15ft and drag them on my little s hit breather trailer and I get to.haul them 1 or 2 logs at a.time.... Beggers can't be choosers I guess... It's red oak so it appears my neighbors will be smelling burning pi$$ all winter long. . .lol red oak stinks almost worse than wet elm


----------



## CaseyForrest (Mar 10, 2017)

Ill quarter that oak down with the chainsaw and then yes, I can start taking splits off them 1 hit.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Mar 10, 2017)

Progress pics. 














Sent from a field


----------



## CaseyForrest (Mar 10, 2017)

Sent from a field


----------



## WoodTick007 (Mar 12, 2017)

CaseyForrest said:


> Ill quarter that oak down with the chainsaw and then yes, I can start taking splits off them 1 hit.


Wouldn't.it be easier/cleaner/cheaper/faster to mash the bucket teeth of that CAT on those rounds you cut and bust them rounds in half/quarters? Just putting it out there....something to consider.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Mar 12, 2017)

Doesn't really work unless the log is already splitting or its rotten.

How do you like the CAT excavator? I ran 9ne lastvsummer, I wasn't overly impressed. Quick, but the power wasn't great and it had way too little tail weight. A bucket of gravel at full extention would tip it.

I'm used to the Hitachi 200, 310 and 400. Played on a 700 a bit once too.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Mar 12, 2017)

Its a rental hoe, 324, just for clearing the woods. Our 324 doesn't have a thumb. It is a little light in the back end, but some of that can be overcome based on how you are oriented over the undercarriage.

We used to run Hitachi hoes and Volvo trucks and loaders. But they hashed out a deal with CAT and now they get 15% off something for all their equipment since the energy side of the company is buying CAT gensets at $1.2 mill a pop. Im not overly impressed with CAT overall. They seem to be riding the coat tails of the name recognition.

They purchased a new 836K 2 years ago. The engine eventually blew the head gaskets, twice, resulting in an engine rebuild. Transmission failed and took the drop box with it. All before 5000 hours. They ended up giving it back to CAT, with $90,000 for a new 836K and it just went in the shop because they found coolant in the oil. Head gaskets gone, just over 5000 hours.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Mar 15, 2017)

Nother big oak going to fall today. 







Sent from a field


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Mar 15, 2017)

A bit windy on the west MI coast to be in the woods today.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Mar 15, 2017)

Not that bad here. Especially when the trees are being pushed over.


Sent from a field


----------



## CaseyForrest (Mar 21, 2017)

Nice size beech came down today. Surprised it wasn't rotten. It's all of 24". 







Sent from a field


----------



## CaseyForrest (Mar 29, 2017)

Still going at it. I finally had to stop taking wood. 

I also ran across what I believe I've been able to identify as Black Maple. Similar to sugar but a smoother bark. 

And since everyone loves pics..... the 362 has been getting loved all week. 







Sent from a field


----------



## jrider (Mar 29, 2017)

CaseyForrest said:


> Still going at it. I finally had to stop taking wood.
> 
> I also ran across what I believe I've been able to identify as Black Maple. Similar to sugar but a smoother bark.
> 
> ...


Did you run out of space? How much do you have stockpiled?


----------



## CaseyForrest (Mar 29, 2017)

I didn't run out of space. But I've got a host of other projects going on and looking at the piles knowing that it needs to be cut and split is starting to get overwhelming. I'm going to have to drag some of the dead ash home because I don't think I'll get any of this cut and split into this year to have a 2 year seasoning cycle. I estimate I have 30+ full cords stacked. That's using an average measurement of both piles. It will likely be less. 

But there is still a lot here and the only other guy taking wood is stuffed to the gills as well. I still can't believe no one else is taking any. 


Sent from a field


----------



## Trapper_Pete (Mar 29, 2017)

CaseyForrest said:


> I didn't run out of space. But I've got a host of other projects going on and looking at the piles knowing that it needs to be cut and split is starting to get overwhelming. I'm going to have to drag some of the dead ash home because I don't think I'll get any of this cut and split into this year to have a 2 year seasoning cycle. I estimate I have 30+ full cords stacked. That's using an average measurement of both piles. It will likely be less.
> 
> But there is still a lot here and the only other guy taking wood is stuffed to the gills as well. I still can't believe no one else is taking any.
> 
> ...


some guys prefer to convert paychecks into heat , then call the emergency furnace guy and pay double when the heat goes out on a holiday.

I don't mind working but them paychecks can buy fun stuff if they aren't all used up on heat and bills.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Mar 30, 2017)

I think it's just that we've had a mild winter. About half the guys in our side of the company heat with wood. Most of them have boilers though. I cringe every time I watched another guy take a stick of oak or hickory knowing he's going to chunk it up and burn it, green. 


Sent from a field


----------



## morewood (Mar 30, 2017)

Keep on stockpiling, it will be a long time before it rots in log form. I don't understand why anybody(who knows better) burns green wood. I like my boiler by the way. It is nice to have access to that much wood. I was given 50+ trees that had been cut down when a feller/buncher crossed a property line. Another friend just gave me a load of logs that his father won't use. I have close to a log truck load of 18"-24" locust logs on private property to cut up. My problem is there is no where flat to do the work. Keep sending the pics, I love em.

Shea

I simply have to remember to be thankful, not everybody has the opportunities or access we have.


----------



## chipper1 (Mar 30, 2017)

CaseyForrest said:


> I think it's just that we've had a mild winter. About half the guys in our side of the company heat with wood. Most of them have boilers though. I cringe every time I watched another guy take a stick of oak or hickory knowing he's going to chunk it up and burn it, green.
> 
> 
> Sent from a field


Your right Casey, if it's warm today we don't need to be concerned about getting wood today . I've heard it said that those who are prepared are usually spared, your looking prepared .


----------



## chipper1 (Mar 30, 2017)

morewood said:


> Keep on stockpiling, it will be a long time before it rots in log form. I don't understand why anybody(who knows better) burns green wood. I like my boiler by the way. It is nice to have access to that much wood. I was given 50+ trees that had been cut down when a feller/buncher crossed a property line. Another friend just gave me a load of logs that his father won't use. I have close to a log truck load of 18"-24" locust logs on private property to cut up. My problem is there is no where flat to do the work. Keep sending the pics, I love em.
> 
> Shea
> 
> I simply have to remember to be thankful, not everybody has the opportunities or access we have.


What's up Shea.
Man a truck load of locust . Cut a cord this week, and I was still happy to cut up the smallest of the dead branches to bring right into the house or have the kids bring it in .
Watch out as soon as Casey sees you have some he'll be trying to get a load from you .
Your right about the access, I'm grateful that I have a lot of wood stocked up and can get more pretty easily. I think it was @benp that was saying it just doesn't seem fair that the folks with the colder weather get lower BTU wood than we do, and it sure doesn't seem that way. There are benefits to the softwood though, we could cut it in half the time and we could haul twice as much in a load .


----------



## dave_dj1 (Mar 31, 2017)

Wish I was close enough to help taking the wood away.


----------



## NSMaple1 (Apr 12, 2017)

NSMaple1 said:


> I made a post in another forum section about it about forum issues, will see if it gets any response.
> 
> I don't get that option when I right click.
> 
> ...



Haven't been on much lately, but after just seeing a post by someone else about pictures being seen now in another thread that couldn't be seen before, I checked this one out, & lo & behold they show up now for me. I haven't changed anything here. Huh.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Apr 13, 2017)

And I haven't changed anything either.


----------



## NSMaple1 (Apr 14, 2017)

Maybe the Tapa folks made some changes?

Oh well - onward & upward, as they say...


----------



## WoodTick007 (Apr 14, 2017)

Do you guys think that the Russians and Trump made the pictures disappear and then come back? I bet that's it.

Russians can't live with them..... can't live without them!


----------

